# Playing a old style country barn dance !!!



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty exited about getting a call to play an old style country barn dance. Steel, violin,bass,drums,male and female vocalist and myself on guitar.
I have played country in the past and always wanted to get back into it. Its pretty simple and a lot of fun especially with the right people.
I guess i am a country boy at heart. Wish me luck !!!!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

That's my kinda night! (Lame country joke) 

but cool gig !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That kind of gig can be a lot of fun. 

My friend (a drummer) and business partner plays one of these every year. It's by invitation only with donations to help cover the costs. People come from miles around.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like fun!

So, will it be an acoustic guitar that you will be playing?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> So, will it be an acoustic guitar that you will be playing?


Probably my Strat and a Tele ( got to have a Tele) but I will bring an acoustic just in case. I know the signer plays his acoustic on stage.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, having a whole week to learn about 100 songs, its gonna be a stretch for me as i thought i knew most of the songs. The good thing is that the band leader does not expect me to know all of them and its gonna be a relaxed gig. I'm gonna have stomach cramps all day as the 8pm deadline approaches.LOL


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

marcos said:


> I'm gonna have stomach cramps all day as the 8pm deadline approaches.LOL



Just don't get drunk before hand ...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Just don't get drunk before hand ...


Very good advise !!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

The evening was a fantastic experience for me made more so with some great signers and musicians. It had been a while since I had played with a full band.
Thanks to all the people who showed up and made it an evening to remember. The fiddle player was a nice touch and did a great job at getting people to square dance.
Lots of fun and hope they invite me again.


----------

